# I am going to get a dog this spring, any ideas on breeds.



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I want a breed that can do it all. From mountain quail to ringneck pheasants to sharptail grouse to woodcock. Would a Brittany be able to work?


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Welll now Get a Labrador a part trained flusher will always be more fun to hunt with then a part trained Pointy type.
Popcorn anyone?


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

ajc1 said:


> I want a breed that can do it all. From mountain quail to ringneck pheasants to sharptail grouse to woodcock. Would a Brittany be able to work?


Two words.... Silver Lab


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

A Brittany will find all those birds you mentioned. The silver lab comment is a joke, a good one, but a joke. Just do your research into the health clearances for the dogs parents and training for it if you don't plan on training it yourself.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

This form for some reason has gotten jaded over the years. Were all ready to tell you what works for us. Are you more interesting in hunting or killing. I know this sound crude but hunting to me is all about dog work and watching a very well breed dog due what it was breed for. A britt can handle all you mention but some of these birds mention a bigger faster dog would to me would be a better choice. Good luck


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

ajc1 said:


> I want a breed that can do it all. From mountain quail to ringneck pheasants to sharptail grouse to woodcock. Would a Brittany be able to work?


This is simply winter trolling. Have fun.


----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

ajc1 said:


> I want a breed that can do it all. From mountain quail to ringneck pheasants to sharptail grouse to woodcock. Would a Brittany be able to work?


Well...yeah, a Brit will work, so can any other breed if trained well.

Ben O. Williams contributes in the Pointing Dog Journal and he is a Brit guy out west, maybe look into his writings and his hunting experiences with the breed.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Short answer, I think a Britt would be good for that, but do you have your heart set on that breed? There are many others that might be just as good for you, just depends on you.

Properly bred and trained, pretty much all of the popular hunting breeds can perform the different bird hunting tasks you just mentioned--it's just that some might do some of those things better than others. They also do it differently. 

Try to figure out whether you want a pointer or a flusher. That narrows things down. With talk about Britts, sounds like you want a pointy dog

Then try to figure out if you have any attachments to looks or any physical traits. Shouldn't be a single deciding factor, but let that help you. 

Is shedding an issue at all? If it is, consider some of the wirehair/griffon breeds (german wirehaired pointer, pudel pointer, griffon, etc).

Do you have a size preference or max? (If so, then a Britt or smaller Setter breeding might interest you more... or if you prefer flushing, field bred spaniel or boykin might be an option.... labs, shorthairs, EPs and such can all get relatively large (70lbs)--but there are smaller breedings of the usually larger breeds, for example, many of the lab field trialers are running 45lb labs these days, and I see plenty labs less than 50 lbs at hunt tests... there's a lot out there once you do your research).

Do you ever plan on doing any kind of waterfowl hunting? If so, in what part of the country? If down south, GSPs, other versatile pointers and all kinds of spaniels are found in the duck blind, but here in the Midwest those dogs can get cold in the mid to late season and you're probably better off with a lab, chessie or golden, or perhaps one of the wirehaired pointers, as they purportedly withstand the cold water better than their shorthaired brethren. Boykins and American water spaniels are supposedly great waterfowl dogs, but I'm not sure how well they fare in cold weather.

I waterfowl and upland hunt, and I have a pointing lab, and to me, he's pretty close to the best option as being a "do it all" kind of dog.... but that's just me. 



Worm Dunker said:


> Were all ready to tell you what works for us.


Worm Dunker put it well. Many of us are ready to talk about what we like, why it works for us, etc, and that might be really helpful to you, but always keep in mind it may be totally different for you, everybody has different needs and wants. Different strokes for different folks. 

Whichever breed you choose, finding a good breeder and breeding is the most important. Do your research, learn about health certs, talk to lots of people, and have patience. Don't act on impulse.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

As of now I don't waterfowl hunt but someone ever invited me goose hunting I would go. I want 2 dogs I'm going to get one this year then one next year . I mite get one Brittany and a larger breed.


----------



## RonSwanson (Apr 20, 2016)

Deutsch Drahthaar.


----------



## Mr. Uplander (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

ajc1 said:


> As of now I don't waterfowl hunt but someone ever invited me goose hunting I would go. I want 2 dogs I'm going to get one this year then one next year . I mite get one Brittany and a larger breed.


It's difficult to just casually take a dog waterfowl hunting and expect it be of much help to you. Retriever training requires a pretty big time commitment for both training and time to learn if you are new to it. Just something to keep in mind, you either do it or you don't. 

Training an upland dog to retrieve birds is less of a time commitment.


----------



## darlingcla16 (May 1, 2014)

decisions decisions.... lots to think about: size, pointer/flusher, started or puppy? it is a decision that you and only you can make (albeit with lots of research)


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

No perfect all around dog. I hunted German Shorthairs for over 40 yrs. Maybe look into those too.


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

U know the old saying jack of all trades and master of none. Might want to do some research on training bird dogs . In my opinion it is a year round commitment a puppy is not like a boat were u can winterize it and put it away for the winter.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

www.riverswildretrievers.com I have pups on the ground now and another due March 3rd.


----------



## k3burton (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a English setter he is a good dog. But it is all about what you want get what you want and you will be happy


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

German wire haired griffon. But they are hard to find any pups


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm going to suggest the Belgian Malinois.








It's the perfect dog for every job.








It'll even walk itself.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Love golden retrievers!


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

retired dundo said:


> German wire haired griffon. But they are hard to find any pups


What breed are you talking about? German Wirehair or a Griffon?


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Working or Sporting this Airedale could do it all!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

BIGSP said:


> What breed are you talking about? German Wirehair or a Griffon?


Griffon mine died two years ago at 14 years old.Saddest day in my life other than family passing I could not eat for 3days.She was a super good duck and pheasant dog.One time my friend shot a turkey with his bow in pouring rain and lost it.He saw me a hour later and said your dog is suppose to be so good let her find it.His remark the way he said it piss me off.We went out in the rain to where he shot it and she found it 200 yards away in about ten minutes.He hugged the hell out of Shelley and even bought her a steak.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

retired dundo said:


> Griffon mine died two years ago at 14 years old.Saddest day in my life other than family passing I could not eat for 3days.She was a super good duck and pheasant dog.One time my friend shot a turkey with his bow in pouring rain and lost it.He saw me a hour later and said your dog is suppose to be so good let her find it.His remark the way he said it piss me off.We went out in the rain to where he shot it and she found it 200 yards away in about ten minutes.He hugged the hell out of Shelley and even bought her a steak.


I've never met a person that had a Griffon that did not like them. Nice dogs around the house, birdy, easy to train etc. For me they aren't the type of dog I want right now but, I could see myself getting one in the future when I can't chase down my pointers and setters as quickly as I can now.


----------



## denyag (Aug 27, 2006)

BIGSP said:


> I've never met a person that had a Griffon that did not like them. Nice dogs around the house, birdy, easy to train etc. For me they aren't the type of dog I want right now but, I could see myself getting one in the future when I can't chase down my pointers and setters as quickly as I can now.


Just got my Griff pup


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

A Griff they don't shedding do they? Would they work on ruffed grouse?


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

denyag said:


> Just got my Griff pup


Nice pup Iam jealous.I would love to get another one but I am 71 years old and live by myself.I worry that if something happened to me what would happen to the dog.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

ajc1 said:


> A Griff they don't shedding do they? Would they work on ruffed grouse?


They can be an excellent close to mid range grouse dog but yes they do shed although not as much as some breeds.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

ajc1 said:


> A Griff they don't shedding do they? Would they work on ruffed grouse?


Mine did,nt she'd fine single hairs.It was usealy in bigger hunks because of her wifey hair and she spent most of her time in thick brisk in field behind the house and she get her coat pretty messed up looking


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

swampbuck said:


> Love golden retrievers!


That would be my vote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I think I'm going to get Wirehaired Pointing Griffon. Were can I find one? I would like to get it at the end of May.


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

Griffons are great dogs. You will need to look very closely at breeders for what you want. Most are going to have a waiting list for pups. And if you want one in May you will most likely have to travel to get one. If i was looking for one I would go to North Star kennels first. My male is from there and I have trained & hunted with many of Phil's dogs. If not him I would be looking at Switchgrass Kennels in Oklahoma. Just my 2 cents


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

Another one to check would be Aux Lake Kennel in Kansas.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I talked to Mr. Carlstrom in Bancroft Wisconsin on the phone yesterday. He going to have some pups this summer I sine my deposit yesterday


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

ajc1 said:


> I talked to Mr. Carlstrom in Bancroft Wisconsin on the phone yesterday. He going to have some pups this summer I sine my deposit yesterday


Congrats. On finding one .You won't be sorry.Iam jealous mine was 14 years old when she died four years ago.I still think of her every day.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

wish they had a drug that would double a dogs life


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

This is going to be my first dog I'll be training my self , All help and advice would be appreciate!


----------



## JC66 (Jan 3, 2015)

Congrats on the up coming pup. Just got 7 week old gsp. I have limited experience with training,always did it myself and was okay with the way they worked for me, but this time was thinking having someone train ME and my pup. Was thinking about Colonial farms.Any input ?


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have no knowledge were to go for training for handler and dog.


----------



## k3burton (Sep 1, 2013)

Listen to the gun dog podcast all sorts of information and dog trainers on there good place to start


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Where do you live? Look for a NAVHDA or similar training group that meets regularly and trains. This will give you access to birds and people with knowledge to assist. Loved working with SEMI NAVHDA in training my pup. Great group and awesome club. We train out in Highland from February to September


----------



## NbyNW (Jun 30, 2012)

I've read training a griff as your first dog to train isn't a good idea. I believe this not to be true, they are eager to learn dogs and very smart. I hunt with mine and over two other griffs of a friend, they are all great, with unique personalities. I could not imagine having or wanting a different breed. Small lessons like building blocks to hunting dog pyramid, they can go as far as their genes and your willingness will take them.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

PA BUCK 2 said:


> Where do you live? Look for a NAVHDA or similar training group that meets regularly and trains. This will give you access to birds and people with knowledge to assist. Loved working with SEMI NAVHDA in training my pup. Great group and awesome club. We train out in Highland from February to September


I am living in Manistee right now .Sounds like I won't get the pup intel July or August. I plan on buying A small farm this spring or early summer. Then put winter cover and winter food for pheasants on It ,Then stock it.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

here is info from the NAVHDA site for chapters:
http://www.navhda.us/chapterinfo.aspx

They have one in Fruitport and one is Petoskey... Hope it helps.


----------



## Clutch (Aug 25, 2009)

ajc1 said:


> I am living in Manistee right now .Sounds like I won't get the pup intel July or August. I plan on buying A small farm this spring or early summer. Then put winter cover and winter food for pheasants on It ,Then stock it.


I've met people from the Northern Michigan NAVHDA chapter & they are great people.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

So what does NAVHDA stand for, I don't want to sound stupid. They train there bird dogs.


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

North American Versatile Hunting Dog Association. It is a good place to get help training. I trained at the Kalamazoo training grounds with my dogs really enjoyed it. I have tested at the SEMI and Up by Fruitport both were really well run test and the people were great.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

ajc1 said:


> I talked to Mr. Carlstrom in Bancroft Wisconsin on the phone yesterday. He going to have some pups this summer I sine my deposit yesterday





ajc1 said:


> wish they had a drug that would double a dogs life





ajc1 said:


> This is going to be my first dog I'll be training my self , All help and advice would be appreciate!



I have been following this thread since the beginning. The one thing that really strikes me is the innocence and inexperience of the OP, ajc1.
Now every one on this forum with a gundog, shooting dog companion, or a test dog or a trial dog, at some point in time started with their first dog. The information given has been fine for as far as internet information between unknown and known responders goes. 

In the past when we had pups or started dogs available much emphasis was placed on the value added that we the breeder/trainers could add to the dog and new owner after the sale. This was especially true for the first time sporting dog buyer or first time buyer of a flushing spaniel. As was the case when a pointing dog owner decide to make a breed change. This was because of the developmental differences and handling differences between pointy types and flushy types.

I cannot place enough emphasis on acquiring a dog from a breeder/trainer that will be available for consultation and face to face training sessions, that will assist the new owner getting a good path with their new charge. Now I understand a deposit has place with a breeder out of state and of itself thats is fine...as long as you the buyer, ajc1 have thought through the convenience of going to Wisconsin for assistance and future help. 
Dog training clubs can be very beneficial in training as well. In and of themselves they will let you watch other work and progress with their dogs. In fact you will see dogs doing things that at this point you have not even considered.
For the first time buyer I would stress that the breed of dog is not as important as the back-up help you can receive from the breeder you decide to go with. 
Of course if this dog is really only going to be a tag along companion for the kids and a family pet nothing I can offer here is going to matter anyway


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

gundogguy said:


> I have been following this thread since the beginning. The one thing that really strikes me is the innocence and inexperience of the OP, ajc1.
> Now every one on this forum with a gundog, shooting dog companion, or a test dog or a trial dog, at some point in time started with their first dog. The information given has been fine for as far as internet information between unknown and known responders goes.
> 
> In the past when we had pups or started dogs available much emphasis was placed on the value added that we the breeder/trainers could add to the dog and new owner after the sale. This was especially true for the first time sporting dog buyer or first time buyer of a flushing spaniel. As was the case when a pointing dog owner decide to make a breed change. This was because of the developmental differences and handling differences between pointy types and flushy types.
> ...


This is great advice. I have had both experiences from breeders. Both out of state. One bent over backwards giving me local contacts that I could meet up with and train with given he was far a way. Another really cared less to have any conversation with me after the sale.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

So when I get my pup , I am going to have to find Veterinarian. Anyone have any thoughts on this subject.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

What are hunters thoughts on training dog for birds 1st, 2nd try to train to find morels mushrooms.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

I would stick with birds.Morel season is during the nesting season(quiet time)A bird dog would not give up birds for a morel and it's iillegal for them to be afield during this time of year.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

When I get my pup when should start field training?


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

ajc1 said:


> When I get my pup when should start field training?


What has your breeder/ pup seller recommended?


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Immediately.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Train,train, train train,then train some more then Hunt.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Okay I got to a late start I'm not going to get the dog until like mid September so looks like I'm not going to be able to hunt with him this year how I wish I would have got the pop sooner even if I train and train and train with him this fall does anyone think I'd be able to hunt with him in late December grouse season


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

ajc1 said:


> Okay I got to a late start I'm not going to get the dog until like mid September so looks like I'm not going to be able to hunt with him this year how I wish I would have got the pop sooner even if I train and train and train with him this fall does anyone think I'd be able to hunt with him in late December grouse season


Is it going to be a dog or puppy in September if its going to be a puppy no way. But if its like a started dog maybe.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

bluekona said:


> Is it going to be a dog or puppy in September if its going to be a puppy no way. But if its like a started dog maybe.


It's going to be a puppy


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

Nothing stoping you from taking it hunting. just alot to cover by then.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Like how frequently? If he is throwing up especially more than once with physical exertion I would begin to suspect your dog may have eaten something he cannot pass

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

It just seems like he gets sick on a really strenuous walk cuz he tries to pull me like he's on a dog sled team.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

ajc1 said:


> It just seems like he gets sick on a really strenuous walk cuz he tries to pull me like he's on a dog sled team.


 Oh. Well that's going to be a training issue than.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

I found I was unable to use a standard collar on my Griffon until he was broke to heel as he would choke and then gag very easily. I don't know if this was a result of the collar hitting him in a slightly different location than any of my past dogs or if he/they choke easy for some reason. Also if the walk was after a car ride during the first year or so he would get car sick and throw up shortly after hitting the ground or if the ride was long enough the car was the victim.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Nostromo said:


> Oh. Well that's going to be a training issue than.


Yep, get a choke collar or the Delmar Smith Wonder Lead to start teaching heel! I started my DD with a choke collar at 3 months.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Heel was pretty easy to teach my dog. If you have a long lead, all you need to do is put a half hitch around his/her waist when walking him/her and wanting it to heel. As it pulls, weight is put on his lower half which must be uncomfortable, and with the half hitch, it won't pull much. All while saying 'heel'. Eventually the dog will get the instruction of heel without the half hitch, or at least mine did.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

BassFisher91 said:


> Heel was pretty easy to teach my dog. If you have a long lead, all you need to do is put a half hitch around his/her waist when walking him/her and wanting it to heel. As it pulls, weight is put on his lower half which must be uncomfortable, and with the half hitch, it won't pull much. All while saying 'heel'. Eventually the dog will get the instruction of heel without the half hitch, or at least mine did.


I'm a true non expert here but I am wondering if a person is going to use any kind of flank pressure in the future to enforce the whoa command will using a half hitch (on a pointing dog) to teach heel send a mixed message later in the training?


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I didn't realize the Wirehaired Pointing Griffon was a difficult breed to train .A stubborn little dog I'm struggling he's too smart for his own good.


----------



## huntindog1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Get a German Shorthair pointer out of the Sharpshooter line. I am amazed at the natural ability. Dont take my word for it ask around about Sharpshooter bloodlines.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Expert (Sep 16, 2017)

huntindog1 said:


> Get a German Shorthair pointer out of the Sharpshooter line.


If he is having trouble handling a WPG, a GSP will be way too much dog for him, plus I don't want to speak for the OP but I'd bet he does not want two dogs to train! 

AJC1: The first two years with some dogs can be rough sledding - worse at times than having a baby human. Get you dog on great training program and stick to it every single day.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

ajc1 said:


> I didn't realize the Wirehaired Pointing Griffon was a difficult breed to train .A stubborn little dog I'm struggling he's too smart for his own good.


Properly bred, they really shouldn't be. I don't mean this in an offensive way, I've been where you're at too, but you need to look more at what you're doing and not at the dog. Dogs learn by memory. You let them get away with one bad behavior just once and they remember, twice even more, and so on. First they need to be taught what you want and expect, then trained to do that consistently. 

Buy a pinch collar and read and/or watch a video on training the heel command and training good leash manners. This can be done easily and quickly in your yard. Any pulling should be immediately corrected. Every time it is not, the dog remembers and things get worse. Your dog shouldn't ever be pulling you. 

If you can't lay a good foundation with obedience, you'll never have a good hunting dog. Now is the time to get that done. It is not difficult, you just need to learn to do it and set the standards and work on small building blocks. 

As far as the throwing up goes, does the dog also have bad gas and diarrhea?


----------



## denyag (Aug 27, 2006)

Your pup is a pup don't expect too much more. NAVDA has a member training package with a book. I was getting frustrated with my GWP mainly because of my inexperience in training. At eight months he was off to training (52 days) and wow what a great 11 month old hunter.
We've been out 7 or 8 times already this year and going north tomorrow. He still young and will make mistakes but I couldn't be happier. As a pup he chewed the rugs clothes shoes etc that what pups do. Its all correctable when there older. FYI PPP sport 30 20 since I got him around 8 weeks. This is my personal experience with "







Charlie"


----------



## denyag (Aug 27, 2006)

Another "Charlie"


----------



## NbyNW (Jun 30, 2012)

Griffons have a reputation for being good dogs, and great around the house. If you read in generalities about the breed it is said that this is not a good dog for the first time dog owner/trainer. Those that have not had a griffon aren't aware of how smart these dogs really are. They will push back to you, and unlike labs who want to please you and be your companion, griffs can be much more independent thinkers. Some can get downright moody if you don't fit their standards. It is very important to keep a griff socialized and around people to keep their minds active. 
They also have a reputation of being an older mans working dog or boot lickers. My male griff thinks close to me is 100 yards, but ill be damned if he doesn't hold a point while I get to him. 
They are smart dogs though, mine was trained on wild birds, by the sixth WC he flushed he pointed solid. When potty training he figured it out with encouragement with less then ten mistakes. 
Most importantly, this is a pup, you are both going to make mistakes, but enjoy it, you only get him as a pup once!


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

If you haven't yet, get some training books. There was a paper back book/pamphlet written by an old dog trainer from Manistee Michigan or somewhere around there, does anyone remember what that was called? "What the dogs taught" me wasn't bad. Reading training books was the most beneficial to me in my training for my first pup, I just wish I could remember the names of them. Read a few different books and pick what you like.


----------



## Expert (Sep 16, 2017)

michiganmaniac said:


> If you haven't yet, get some training books. There was a paper back book/pamphlet written by an old dog trainer from Manistee Michigan or somewhere around there, does anyone remember what that was called? "What the dogs taught" me wasn't bad. Reading training books was the most beneficial to me in my training for my first pup, I just wish I could remember the names of them. Read a few different books and pick what you like.


It is extremely important to get on a training system and stick to it. I plan on using this combination with my next pointer:

A combination of Smartworks, Perfect Start, Perfect Finish. The main thing is pick your training system and follow through. And always with a puppy try to keep it light and fun and slowy turn up the expectations.

I saw some Griffons test against GSP, Puddlepointers, a Italian dog I forget breed name. The two Griffons did a great job, one scoring a 112 (top score) and he was just over a year old. GSPs did very well but I would only recommend to someone with lots of training experience. I wouldn't get one unless I lived in the country where I could run him big out my back door.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

My dog now is 7 months old I've been training him out and Fields were there's pheasants he walks right by him and doesn't flush the drivers are flushing them my dog has no Natural Instincts towards game birds right now I have him in a cage with a quail and he's doing nothing with it .help!!!


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

ajc1 said:


> My dog now is 7 months old I've been training him out and Fields were there's pheasants he walks right by him and doesn't flush the drivers are flushing them my dog has no Natural Instincts towards game birds right now I have him in a cage with a quail and he's doing nothing with it .help!!!


Why did you decide to go with the guy in Wisconsin? Price? When you say "training," what are you doing? Did the dog take well to getting housebroke? Or is he just overall not responding well to any training? Also, take the bird out of the cage. And, I'm not trying to be mean, but I would not do that. You want him to learn to hunt, not cohabitate.


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Alright well I just read this thread and not to be rude but this has to be trolling at its finest, if not you you skipped many many steps.... You didn't have a vet in mind, clueless on food, and it goes on and on (again AFTER you bought the dog) you are looking into these things... Just my 2 cents good luck!


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I've had dogs in the past and they had great Natural Instincts my dog don't have that


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

zig said:


> Why did you decide to go with the guy in Wisconsin? Price? When you say "training," what are you doing? Did the dog take well to getting housebroke? Or is he just overall not responding well to any training? Also, take the bird out of the cage. And, I'm not trying to be mean, but I would not do that. You want him to learn to hunt, not cohabitate.


My dog was a stubborn breed to housebreak. I had to get him in Wisconsin because I couldn't find a local breeder that could get get me a dog within a reasonable amount of time and I had to wait 6 months as it was. There's some state land within 30 miles of me that has a population of wild birds I've been running him over there and he doesn't show any instincts. I just stuck him in a cage with him trying to figure if you would what he would do. I took the same quail pull up the flight feathers out of his wings try to get the dog to play with them and go go after him and he has no desire.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd work on basic obedience and keep him away from birds all together for awhile. Join up with a NAVHDA group and work with them a lot!


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I got him to heal with me walking down to the mailbox and back without using a leash for that dog that's doing real good


----------



## Expert (Sep 16, 2017)

ajc1 said:


> my dog has no Natural Instincts towards game birds right now I have him in a cage with a quail and he's doing nothing with it .help!!!


This can't be real?? Who sticks their dog in a cage with a bird? I think the owner needs more training than the dog.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks troll for the bit of confidence I just got done talking to the vet my dog's been on a high dose of steroids because of inflammation problem in his lungs she said it would affect his Drive don't training for 2 more months I didn't know that and the bird in the crate I just wanted to see what my dog would do.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks troll for the bit of confidence I just got done talking to the vet my dog's been on a high dose of steroids because of inflammation problem in his lungs she said it would affect his Drive don't training for 2 more months I didn't know that and the bird in the crate I just wanted to see what my dog would do.


----------



## Alex Andrzejewski (Jun 28, 2017)

ajc1 said:


> My dog was a stubborn breed to housebreak. I had to get him in Wisconsin because I couldn't find a local breeder that could get get me a dog within a reasonable amount of time and I had to wait 6 months as it was. There's some state land within 30 miles of me that has a population of wild birds I've been running him over there and he doesn't show any instincts. I just stuck him in a cage with him trying to figure if you would what he would do. I took the same quail pull up the flight feathers out of his wings try to get the dog to play with them and go go after him and he has no desire.


You stuck a runner quail in a cage with your young bird dog to try to get him to do what? chase it? point it? Only sane thing a dog would do with a bird in that confined of a space is either chew it to smithereens or eat the damn thing. Did you read this on the internet somewhere? And most importantly what I am sure everyone would like to know, as would I, is did whatever you were trying to do work?


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Alex Andrzejewski said:


> You stuck a runner quail in a cage with your young bird dog to try to get him to do what? chase it? point it? Only sane thing a dog would do with a bird in that confined of a space is either chew it to smithereens or eat the damn thing. Did you read this on the internet somewhere? And most importantly what I am sure everyone would like to know, as would I, is did whatever you were trying to do work?


I do not feel bad for the birdie, but I sure am concerned about the pup!
* Nice pup! Shame it did not get a Pick of the litter in owner!"*


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Lamarsh said:


> Properly bred, they really shouldn't be. I don't mean this in an offensive way, I've been where you're at too, but you need to look more at what you're doing and not at the dog. Dogs learn by memory. You let them get away with one bad behavior just once and they remember, twice even more, and so on. First they need to be taught what you want and expect, then trained to do that consistently.
> 
> Buy a pinch collar and read and/or watch a video on training the heel command and training good leash manners. This can be done easily and quickly in your yard. Any pulling should be immediately corrected. Every time it is not, the dog remembers and things get worse. Your dog shouldn't ever be pulling you.
> 
> ...



Just curious, How many dogs have you trained? All but my lab pull my arm off on a leash but I would be willing to claim that all of my dogs would easily meet your standard of a good hunting dog.


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

just my op but dont get a pointing breed and then get a flushing dog they dont mix well to much training to hunt upland birds with both


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

setterpoint said:


> just my op but dont get a pointing breed and then get a flushing dog they dont mix well to much training to hunt upland birds with both


Nah!my lab,works seamless with my gsps.Excellent combo in the plains especially.Been,doing it for thirty years.He taught my two current ones well.Especially pheasants


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

ajc1 said:


> My dog now is 7 months old I've been training him out and Fields were there's pheasants he walks right by him and doesn't flush the drivers are flushing them my dog has no Natural Instincts towards game birds right now I have him in a cage with a quail and he's doing nothing with it .help!!!


Did you contact your breeder? Your breeder should be the first person you contact with any issues or concerns with your dog. If your breeder is not willing to help (that’s a whole other problem in itself), then you might be better served contacting a professional trainer.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Did you contact your breeder? Your breeder should be the first person you contact with any issues or concerns with your dog. If your breeder is not willing to help (that’s a whole other problem in itself), then you might be better served contacting a professional trainer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


My dog has an inflammation problem in his lungs we've been trying to address that the last couple of months he's been on a high dose of steroids and I talked to the vet the other day and she says that that'll affect his drive and stamina I think that's the problem in itself right there she said don't do any training with him for 2 months until he's done with steroids.


----------



## Expert (Sep 16, 2017)

Update. Everything under control?


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Expert said:


> Update. Everything under control?


My dog has absolutely no natural hunting ability whatsoever but he's a lovable pet he he has alot of health issues


----------



## Expert (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

ajc1 said:


> My dog has absolutely no natural hunting ability whatsoever but he's a lovable pet he he has alot of health issues


Did the dog not come with at least a 2 year health guarantee.I would get my money back.And then rethink everything.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

birdhntr said:


> Did the dog not come with at least a 2 year health guarantee.I would get my money back.And then rethink everything.


I can only get another puppy so I'm not even bothering with it


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

ajc1 said:


> I can only get another puppy so I'm not even bothering with it


I would.


----------



## NbyNW (Jun 30, 2012)

ajc1 said:


> My dog has absolutely no natural hunting ability whatsoever but he's a lovable pet he he has alot of health issues


What do you mean by he has no natural hunting ability? What have you been able to expose him to so far?


----------

